# pellets from amazon



## smokerjim (Aug 31, 2019)

just wondering if anyone orders pellets from amazon, If so what condition were they in when they arrived, i've read some reviews on amazon and quite a few people say they come smashed,bags ripped pellets loose in the box. I use pitboss pellets


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 31, 2019)

I ordered some Lumberjack pellets from Amazon and the bag was sealed with no tears.  Although I have ordered directly from the manufacturer because I think they would be fresher with less chance of moisture. 

Everyone raves about Todd's pellets.  I think I'll try them next.
https://amazenproducts.com/accessories/fuel/


----------



## YoderGuy (Aug 31, 2019)

I just polished off a 40# bag of CookinPellets, it arrived well packaged and no leaks from Amazon.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 31, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I ordered some Lumberjack pellets from Amazon and the bag was sealed with no tears.  Although I have ordered directly from the manufacturer because I think they would be fresher with less chance of moisture.
> 
> Everyone raves about Todd's pellets.  I think I'll try them next.
> https://amazenproducts.com/accessories/fuel/




Try them, you wont be sorry


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 31, 2019)

ok thanks, I use the pitboss pellets because they work good and 1/2 the price of other pellets, I can get them at lowes or Walmart for about 16 bucks for 40 lb, I just thought amazon would save me a little over an hour round trip to either of them. maybe i'll order a bag and see what happens. thanks again


----------



## texomakid (Aug 31, 2019)

I've ordered a 40# sack of Perfect Mix Cooking Pellets from Amazon just over a year ago but they're a bit pricey. They did arrive in good condition. Then I ordered bulk direct from cooking pellets and that was much more reasonable in price ordering 15 x 40# bags (If you have room to keep them and if you use that many?) I haven't' priced Lumberjack directly from the company but they are very well priced and I just bought several sacks of them on sale from their normal price of $8.99 and snagged them for $6.99 (20# bag) I just buy them at the local Atwoods.


----------



## siege (Sep 1, 2019)

I bought a bag of Lumberjack pellets today at a local RV dealer. I had been wanting to try them because I've
 heard they make more and better smoke. They were a lot more expensive than Pit Boss pellets at Lowes, but if I like them better, I wouldn't hesitate to order on line next time.


----------



## scottma (Sep 1, 2019)

I used to always order cookin pellets from amazon when they were consistently around $30 for a 40lb bag and now they are closer to $40. I have since switched to pitboss 40lb bags of the comp blend and haven't noticed any difference other than paying half the price from Lowes.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 1, 2019)

What about ash build up?


----------



## Reb (Sep 1, 2019)

Try Todds pellets like others have said they work great. Seem to build less ash an burn longer. I have a 40lb bag from sams club that was a christmas gift they do the job but burn really quickly. I use the amazen prllets Todd sells on his site primarily, lots of options good prices.


----------



## scottma (Sep 1, 2019)

Todd's pellets are great for the tray or tube but not economical for a pellet smoker at almost $60 per 40lbs.  The pitboss I use produce very little ash.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 1, 2019)

thanks everyone for your input, i'm sure todd's pellets are awesome but for double to triple the price of pitboss I think i'm going to have to stick with them, I haven't tried lumberjack but they seem to be double the price.


----------



## YoderGuy (Sep 1, 2019)

I use the Yoder almost 7 days a week, has to be affordable.  The Yoder is a bit of a pellet hog


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah, Todd's are primarily for the AMAZEN smoker trays or cylinders.


----------

